# Keyboard problems

## Vlad

Ok, so I've just finished a clean install for a little file server I'm building.  After finishing setup (and rebooting a couple times to make sure everything loads fine), I noticed that the End key doesn't work, it instead makes ~ (tildes) and beeps at me.  Now this is really, really, frustrating, and I have no idea how to change it. I thought I should try loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us.map.gz, but it didn't fix anything.  If anyone could tell me how to fix this keyboard problem, I would be in their debt! Thanks!

----------

## lx

Think it got to do with INPUTRC variable, try

```
echo $INPUTRC
```

 it should say /etc/inputrc, this file contains some key conversions. Well its set in /etc/profile, but I can remember needing to add this myself some time back.

Cya lX.

----------

## Vlad

Thanks for the info, but I don't see how this can help me.  I tried to manipulate it, but to no avail.  What does inputrc have to do with the system? I tried the echo $INPUTRC - nothing happened.

----------

